# Платформа для пластичного вытяжения позвоночника



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2006)

Тракционный матрас изготовлен эластичного материала, изготовленного по типу гофры («гармошки»), со специальным устройством, позволяющим избирательно воздействовать на различные отделы позвоночника (грудной, поясничный, шейный). Сила разжимания достаточная, чтобы эффективно воздействовать на мышечно-связочный аппарат позвоночника. 
Посмотрите: http://www.tiner.ru/produkts/track-relax/ 
или                http://www.alsan.ru/orto/ortotrack.html

ПРЕИМУЩЕСТВА ПЛАТФОРМЫ: 
•  отсутствие психологического стресса при вытяжении; 
•  отсутствие грубого воздействия на связочно-суставный аппарат; 
•  выборочное воздействие на отдельные структуры тела; 
•  отсутствие трения на вытягиваемой поверхности. 

ПОКАЗАННИЯ К ПРИМЕНЕНИЮ: 
•  рефлекторные синдромы шейного, грудного, пояснично-крестцового отделов позвоночника (цервикалгия, торакалгия, люмбалгия); 
•  корешковые синдромы шейного, грудного, поясничного отделов вертеброгенного происхождения (радикулиты); 
•  умеренные дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения в позвоночнике (сколиоз, кифоз); 
•  миалгия вертеброгенного происхождения; 
•  миелорадикулоишемия грудного, пояснично-крестцового отдела

Единственные наши конкуренты, товары немецкой фирмы «DETENSOR» (www.detensor.ru). Мы имеем свое производство в России, поэтому наши цены в 2-3 раз ниже, при более высокой эффективности.


----------



## Alex74 (22 Янв 2007)

*Платформа для пластичного вытяжения позвоночника.*

...но при более серьезных деформациях (протрузиях/грыжах) они не помогают?


----------



## Ell (22 Янв 2007)

*Платформа для пластичного вытяжения позвоночника.*

*lavrss*, позволю себе высказать мнение. Помогает *всё*, что не вредит организму.
Научитесь слушать тело и доставлять ему комфорт. Тогда сам по себе отпадёт вопрос на чём спать и в каких позах. Как заниматься физкультурой, как что и где вытягивать и тд и тп.
Но, если кто-то что-то изобрёл, значит, кому-то это нужно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2007)

*Платформа для пластичного вытяжения позвоночника.*

В комплексном лечении неврологических проявлений остеохондроза позвоночника, в т.ч. и корешкового синдрома, очень даже применяется. Авторы метода говорят и применении его как моно метода, но применять его так при остром болевом синдроме не пробовал, пациентов жалко, от других методов эффективность выше. Но хочу отметить, что многие пациенты (в процессе комплексного лечения) отмечают, что впервые лежат без боли именно на этом матрасе и просят его хоть на время обострения. (поэтому на нашей рекламе Якимов, чемпион по велегонкам), пришёл после травмы, прилёг, и уснул на 6 часов, оказывается до этого не спал больше часа - просыпался от боли).

При лечении хронического болевого синдрома (в том числе и вызванного грыжей диска), метод хорош и в виде моно метода. Многие санатории приобретают, для формирования кабинетов тракционой терапии.

Это мы о платформе.
А тут ещё и матрасы для ночного сна, Большинство кто попробовал - довольны.

Не панацея, но хороший добротный метод.


----------



## Кронмед (23 Янв 2007)

*Платформа для пластичного вытяжения позвоночника.*



> Доктор Ступин;2025]Тракционный матрац изготовлен эластичного материала,


Сколько стоит чудо матрац?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2007)

*Платформа для пластичного вытяжения позвоночника.*

Это, кстати ленинградцы делают. www.tiner.ru


----------



## Alex74 (23 Янв 2007)

*Платформа для пластичного вытяжения позвоночника.*



Ell написал(а):


> *lavrss*, позволю себе высказать мнение.Помогает *всё*, что не вредит организму.
> Научитесь слушать тело и доставлять ему комфорт. Тогда сам по себе отпадёт вопрос на чём спать и в каких позах.Как заниматься физкультурой, как что и где вытягивать и тд и тп.
> Но,если кто-то что-то изобрёл,значит,кому-то это нужно.



Ell, вы научились это делать до того как у вас проблемы с позвоночником появились или после?
Я травмировал позвоночник только три месяца назад, и для меня эта травмированая бытность только начинается.

Вопрос к Г-н Ступину был на мой взгляд вполне корректный - сталкивался ли он как врач с позитивным эффектом данного матраса при более серьезных травмах - и г-н Ступин очень качественно на него ответил.

А начать чувствовать свой организм и на чем ему лучше спится - слава богу если вам это удалось перепробовать все и выбрать то на чем ваш оргнизм во сне чувствует себя комфортно...
Для меня это пока звучит как ближайшие лет пять поиска....

Про физкультуру я тут не спрашивал..

Добавлено через 7 минут 
Г-н Ступин , спасибо Вам за ответ, 
на сайте, а в частности  - http://www.tiner.ru/prise/, приведена цена на 

"Эргономичное универсальное покрытие для всех видов сидений (автомоб. сидения, диваны) "TINER-ERGOLIFE" elegans lux "

- доводилось ли Вам иметь случаи с использованием этого "чуда" 

Заранее спасибо..


----------



## Ell (23 Янв 2007)

*Платформа для пластичного вытяжения позвоночника.*

*lavrss*, Вы увидили в моем высказывании негатив или обвинения в некорректности? Уверяю Вас, не было и намека на нечто подобное.
В любом случае, прошу прощения, если каким-то образом мои слова Вас зацепили за живое.

Это всего лишь был совет - слушать свой организм  Потому как у Вас, да и у меня, и прочих, нет этих 5 лет на поиски.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2007)

*Платформа для пластичного вытяжения позвоночника.*



lavrss написал(а):


> Г-н Ступин , спасибо Вам за ответ,
> на сайте, а в частности  - http://www.tiner.ru/prise/, приведена цена на "Эргономичное универсальное покрытие для всех видов сидений (автомоб. сидения, диваны) "TINER-ERGOLIFE" elegans lux "
> 
> - доводилось ли Вам иметь случаи с использованием этого "чуда"
> ...



Принцип правильный, исполнение хорошее, Берешь и выгибаешь под себя. Прогиб под поясницей слабовато держиться у массивных мужчин, поэтому предлагаю подложить подушку Нормофлекс, а для шейного отдела - очень удобно.

Вполне пригодное к употеблению изделие с хорошим поддерживающим эффектом для поясничного и очень хорошим для шейного отдела, с явным преимуществом перед другими подушками-поддержка с аммортизицией, в отличии от других, где аммортизации нет.


----------



## Alex74 (1 Фев 2007)

*Платформа для пластичного вытяжения позвоночника.*

Последний вопрос - tiner и alsan : это одно и тоже ?
если нет - то есть ли инфа по дестрибьютерам tiner в москве


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2007)

*Платформа для пластичного вытяжения позвоночника.*

Информация тут:
http://www.tiner.ru/where/

Алсан отдельная фирма с эксклюзивом оптовой продажи в московском регионе.


----------



## Аннас (17 Мар 2007)

*Платформа для пластичного вытяжения позвоночника.*

Вытяжной аппарат очень похож на матрас Детенсор http://www.detensor.de/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Мар 2007)

*Платформа для пластичного вытяжения позвоночника.*

По фукциональным возможностям, да.
Только господин Кинляйн получил патент на одноплечные рычаги, а господин Умеренков, получил патент на двухстороннее рычаговое устройство. Мягче и сильнее.
Работает очень не плохо.


----------



## aaabrok (9 Июл 2007)

*Платформа для пластичного вытяжения позвоночника.*

Если сравнить "MEDEX" и "Детенсор", стоит дешевле -"MEDEX"!
"MEDEX" является полным аналогом, только делается в России!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2007)

*Платформа для пластичного вытяжения позвоночника.*

Орторелакс ещё дешевле!


----------



## mmn (21 Фев 2008)

*Платформа для пластичного вытяжения позвоночника.*

А какое отношение имеет MEDEX к Detensor'у?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2008)

*Платформа для пластичного вытяжения позвоночника.*

Попытка производства в России.
Есть ли разрешение, не знаю. 
Знаком с отвественным за это человеком-человек отвественный.aiwan


----------



## Maxwell (22 Янв 2010)

Детензорподобные матрасы должны быть с жёсткой подложкой, иначе они соберутся под вами в гармошку.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Янв 2010)

Если гармошка работает на сжимание, то так, но весь смысл гармошки работать на раскрытие, поэтому и не собитается.


----------



## Таньчик (2 Фев 2011)

Доктор Ступин, вы слышали что-нибудь про массажно-гимнастический метод по Клименко М.М. - аутокинезотерапию? Можете прокоментировать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2011)

Коментировать сложно, не знаком с методом.
Но по описанию- сочетанное воздействие нескольких методик: в основном механотерапии и физиотерапии.
Как метод лечения боли, сложно оценивать, но как метод реабилитации, должен работать неплохо.


----------

